# Just your basic hello...



## Hacker (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanted to post a quick note and say hello. Been lurking around for a while just taking it all in. Came over from another board when the big bust went down looking for info and decided to hang out for a while. Yea, I also lost a few bucks during that dark day.

Been training off and on for decades now. Seeing how I will be turning 48 next month been doing lots of things for a while. Based on my age I???m always interested in what the veterans are doing. Any twenty year old can train like a mad man but things get a little different after forty. Did six or more cycles back in the eighties. After spending lots of time doing research I???m amazed at what we did back then, but then again we had no clue. So now after getting the last kid out the door last year both the wife and I decided to really turn things up with our fitness. She has is still the size four I married and I???m 6-1 215 with very low BF. We have always worked out, but now have turned the corner on really getting after it with both training and diet. Currently on my second cycle and so far so good.

So for now hello???


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Hacker* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## AnabollicA (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just your basic welcome....


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome. Internet really opened up the knowledge pool on every topic.


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

